# List Your "Inspirational Quotes"



## danielk

They don't necessarily have to be religious but in some way they give you hope, strength or insight. I'll start:

_We are all self-made; only the successful admit it._

I read that yesterday and it made me pause and reflect on my own thought patterns.


----------



## Illini_Pride

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." -Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## danielk

_Hope is the thing with feathers 
That perches in the soul, 
And sings the tune without the words, 
And never stops at all,

And sweetest in the gale is heard; 
And sore must be the storm 
That could abash the little bird 
That kept so many warm.

I've heard it in the chillest land, 
And on the strangest sea; 
Yet, never, in extremity, 
It asked a crumb of me._
- Emily Dickinson

Each time that I read that I get chills.


----------



## Slim Shady

It must be borne in mind that the tragedy of life does not lie in not reaching your goal. The tragedy lies in having no goal to reach. It isn't a calamity to die with dreams unfulfilled, but it is a calamity not to dream. It is not a disgrace not to reach the stars, but it is a disgrace to have no stars to reach. For not failure, but low aim is the sin.
— Dr. Benjamin E. Mays

This quote inspires me a lot but I somehow see myself as nothing more than a personification of this saying. If you wanted to see a living/walking example of what he is saying here, you'd just have to know me and it would be all to clear. 
Thanks a lot, SAD!!!


----------



## Ally

Do not look back in anger, or forward in fear, but around in awareness.

Never fear the shadows. They simply mean there's a light shining nearby. -Ruth E. Renkel 

Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.

&& its always going to be the rough roads
that lead you to the top, so never give up,
because there will ALWAYS be a light at the end
of your tunnel.

“There are no short cuts to any place worth going to”

Maybe we accept the dream has become a nightmare. We tell ourselves that reality is better. We convince ourselves it's better that we never dream at all. But, the strongest of us, the most determined of us, holds on to the dream or we find ourselves faced with a fresh dream we never considered. We wake to find ourselves, against all odds, feeling hopeful. And, if we're lucky, we realize in the face of everything, in the face of life the true dream is being able to dream at all. – Greys Anatomy.

Your journey, could be one thousand miles,
but it only takes one step to start it.

"Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly, but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway."

I finally learned what life's about--hanging on when
your heart's had enough, and giving more when
you want to give up.
-Nicole Richie

Sorry that was so long, I had a hard time choosing.


----------



## Neptunus

Not quite a quote, but along the same lines...

How we record our hurts: 
A Soul Tale

Two friends were on a long journey through the desert together. The frustrations and fatigue and their own limitations led to a conflict, which escalated until one friend slapped the other one in the face. The one who got slapped was hurt, but instead of continuing the argument, silently wrote in the sand:

"Today my best friend slapped me in the face."

They both reflected silently on what had happened as they kept on walking. The disagreement faded from prominence in their minds as they both reflected on how important their relationship continued to be.

Eventually, they found an oasis, where they decided to bathe. The one who had been slapped got stuck in the mire and started to drown, but his friend saved him. After recovered from the near drowning, he etched on a stone:

"Today my best friend saved my life."

The one who had first slapped and then saved his best friend, asked him, "After I hurt you, you wrote in the sand, and now, you write on a stone, why?"

The other friend replied: "When someone hurts us, we should write it down in sand, where the winds of forgiveness can wear it away, but when someone does something good for us, we must engrave it in stone where no wind can ever erase it.

Learn to write your hurts in the sand and to carve your blessings in stone.

----- An old soul tale retold by Christa Landon.


----------



## Slim Shady

For the things we have to learn before we can do them, we learn by doing them!
-Aristotle


----------



## Ally

When the world says, "Give up,"
Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."
~Author Unknown

You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself, any direction you choose. 
Dr. Seuss

Hope never abandons you, you abandon it. ~George Weinberg


----------



## photo1aflower

"Joy at last- to know there is no happiness in the world!" -Ajahn Chah

Some days I'm able to really take this to heart and understand that with or without my anxiety there will still be suffering in my life. I am able to sort of accept my anxiety instead of fighting against it, and in turn, it does not feel as strong.


----------



## JessRay

"Okay, well now that you are listening to me, I think you're beautiful, I don't think you have to change. I think you have to try to accept what you are and I think that you need to try to love everything unconditionally. And that's the message."

--Chris Conley (lead singer of Saves the Day)


----------



## doobashooba

Dont think.Feel. -bruce lee


----------



## Ally

The race is never lost ... unless you quit.

"It's kind of fun to do the impossible" - Walt Disney.


----------



## shyguy246

Whether you think you can, or you think you can't...you're right.


----------



## Slim Shady

The bridge to success is always under construction!


----------



## danielk

shyguy246 said:


> Whether you think you can, or you think you can't...you're right.


Love it!


----------



## seanybhoy

Ally said:


> I finally learned what life's about--hanging on when
> your heart's had enough, and giving more when
> you want to give up.
> -Nicole Richie


That one is kinda fly


----------



## bezoomny

Lord, make me an instrument of your peace.
Where there is hatred, let me sow love,
Where there is injury, pardon
Where there is doubt, faith,
Where there is despair, hope,
Where there is darkness, light,
Where there is sadness, joy.

O Divine Master, grant that I may not so much
seek to be consoled as to console,
not so much to be understood as to understand,
not so much to be loved, as to love;
for it is in giving that we receive,
it is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
it is in dying that we awake to eternal life.

-St. Francis of Assisi

I have this written on the inside of my Bible, I think it's a beautiful prayer.


----------



## shmsndr8

Here are a few along the same line of thought...

Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall.
~ Confucius.

It's your desert experience...The important thing is not to allow yourself to be stranded in the desert. 
~ Patrick Del Zoppo.

Got these short inspiring quotes at http://allfamousquotes.weebly.com/inspirational-twitter-quotes.html


----------



## SilentWitness

'To err is human, to forgive divine' Alexander Pope


----------



## olschool

to be or not to be,, that is the question


----------



## RockBottomRiser

"Just do it" - Nike

"i'm loving it" - McDonalds


----------



## BellasLullaby

bezoomny said:


> Lord, make me an instrument of your peace.
> Where there is hatred, let me sow love,
> Where there is injury, pardon
> Where there is doubt, faith,
> Where there is despair, hope,
> Where there is darkness, light,
> Where there is sadness, joy.
> 
> O Divine Master, grant that I may not so much
> seek to be consoled as to console,
> not so much to be understood as to understand,
> not so much to be loved, as to love;
> for it is in giving that we receive,
> it is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
> it is in dying that we awake to eternal life.
> 
> -St. Francis of Assisi
> 
> I have this written on the inside of my Bible, I think it's a beautiful prayer.


I sang this song in choir recently.


----------



## angelstarr

Those who dare to fail miserably can achieve greatly.


----------



## flarf

"never give up. if you give up, ur an a-hole." - victor hugo


----------



## neiljohnson

"Accept responsibility for your life. Know that it is you who will get you where you want to go, no one else." - *Les Brown*_*http://addicted2success.com/success-advice/the-legendary-les-browns-6-keys-to-self-motivation/
*_
inspirational quotes


----------



## Ayvee

And I have some religeous quotes listed here: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...9808/more-inspiring-prayers-and-quotes-24657/

Live simply, love generously, care deeply, speak kindly, and leave the rest to God.

God grant me the Serenity to accept what I cannot change, the Courage to change what I can, and the Wisdom to know the difference.

Search me O Lord and know my heart
Try me and know my anxious thoughts
and see if there be any hurtful way in me
and guide me in the everlasting way.
-Psalm 139. 23-24

God's will for you is perfect happiness.

"So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Every day has enough trouble of it's own."
-Mathew 6:34

"One who is exalted will be made humble, but one who is humble will be exalted."

Yesterday is the past. Tomorrow is the future. Today is a gift, and that's why we call it the present.

Life is 10% of what happens to me and 90% of how I react to it.
Turn your face to the sun and the shadows fall behind you.

It does not matter who you were, all that matters is who you are.

Success is to be measured not so much by the position one has reached in life but the obstacles one has overcome trying to succeed.

The key to failure is trying to please everyone.


----------



## sanju25000

Inspiration is the key to success, with inspiration even a layman can become an expert and without inspiration an expert can turn to layman, find out the most quality quotes of inspiration to encourage your friends to achieve success - Inspirational quotes


----------



## Myr

"Character is a matter not of what nature makes of man, but of what man makes of himself."
- Immanuel Kant


----------



## BadGirl

Another one on character:
"Character is how you treat those who can do nothing for you." (unknown author).


----------



## BadGirl

"One who looks for a friend without faults will have none."
(Hasidic Proverb)


----------



## mattmc

"Smile because you are a beautiful piece of God."

Don't like religion but I thought that was really sweet.


----------



## Subunit

Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you. Love your enemies, do good to them, and lend to them without expecting to get anything back. Then your reward will be great, and you will be children of the Most High, because he is kind to the ungrateful and wicked. Be merciful, just as your Father is merciful.
Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven. Give, and it will be given to you. A good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running over, will be poured into your lap.
Luke 6:27-28,35-38

The softest thing in the universe
Overcomes the hardest thing in the universe.
The stiff and unbending is the disciple of death,
The gentle and yielding is the disciple of life.
A tree that is unbending is easily broken.
The hard and strong will fall.
The soft and weak will overcome.
Lao Tzu


----------

